# Millersville MD-10 MT White Male



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Anne Arundel County Animal Control...this is a high kill shelter!
Just listed tonight via their Facebook Page.

Xylaphone is the current profile picture an approximately 10 month old intact male Shepherd. He is one of many dogs found in the county that arrive at Animal Control. He can be a little shy at first but warms up quickly. For Xylaphone (or other Found animals) if you apply and are approved for adoption, and an owner does not come forward for the pet after 5 business days of arrival, you would be able to take the pet home after s/he is spayed/neutered. If you are interested in Xylaphone please come to Anne Arundel County Animal Control to see him.

Adoption fee is $41.00 and he must be neutered before going home if he's not reclaimed within 5 days.

http://www.aacounty.org/animalcontrol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, he is stunning!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

What a good-looking boy!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

He's been passed on to Mid Atlantic German Shepherd Rescue as well. If my landlord would allow a second one, he'd be meeting me today


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact Echo! They are probably his best chance.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Contact Echo! They are probably his best chance.


I shot an email off to Laura with Adoptions this morning.


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

What a beautiful clean dog!! 

I think this dog is just lost and not abandoned, look how bright his coat is, seems like he was very well-kept. I wish the owners had micro-chipped him.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sapakus said:


> What a beautiful clean dog!!
> 
> I think this dog is just lost and not abandoned, look how bright his coat is, seems like he was very well-kept. I wish the owners had micro-chipped him.


He was picked up as a stray so i'm hoping he is claimed within the 5 day "stray hold period". With Hurricane Irene, the earth quake and then the bad flooding from Lee there were a ton of strays picked up.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

If only I had a house, I would get him myself! He does look in good condition to be a "stray" could just be he got spooked and ran off without the owners aware. Praying they come to look for him! Especially, if he's not fixed (if he has a owner looking, they could have a contract with a breeder to wait).


----------



## Sapakus (Aug 10, 2010)

Duece, I have a friend who might be interested, lives in Columbia MD. Let me know if his owners come get him or not!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sapakus said:


> Duece, I have a friend who might be interested, lives in Columbia MD. Let me know if his owners come get him or not!


The best way for your friend to adopt him is to call them and put their name on him. If you wait until his hold is up, he may be adopted or euthanized. If they fill out an app on him, they at least have their name on him.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

sapakus, dogs on this section of the board are often on their last days of life. and other board members are often working on dogs themselves and don't have time to keep track of what else is happening and let anybody know. with any dog in the urgent section, it is imperative if someone even thinks they might be interested, that they call the facility where the animal is and express that interest...which literally may mean the difference in life and death for the animal. because if the facility knows there is someone even interested in the dog, they may extend the dog's time. they may not, and it may wind up that your friend might not be interested, but at least if someone calls it gives the dog a chance. no offense meant, just wanted to make sure your expectations of the board are realistic. thanks for wanting to help a shepherd in need. there are so many.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

As of this morning, nobody has come to claim him. His stray hold time is nearly up. Adoption applications are being accepted on him IN PERSON now so if anyone is interested in him, please come to Animal Control and apply. He will be neutered before he's released to his new owner and the adoption fee is $41.00.

Tuesday-Saturday 10am-2:30pm.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

katieliz said:


> sapakus, dogs on this section of the board are often on their last days of life. and other board members are often working on dogs themselves and don't have time to keep track of what else is happening and let anybody know. with any dog in the urgent section, it is imperative if someone even thinks they might be interested, that they call the facility where the animal is and express that interest...which literally may mean the difference in life and death for the animal. because if the facility knows there is someone even interested in the dog, they may extend the dog's time. they may not, and it may wind up that your friend might not be interested, but at least if someone calls it gives the dog a chance. no offense meant, just wanted to make sure your expectations of the board are realistic. thanks for wanting to help a shepherd in need. there are so many.


:thumbup: Perfectly stated!
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

This guy is running out of time. If anyone is interested, i'd be happy to evaluate him for you!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Maybe if you eval it will get more interest. If he is good with dogs etc. Did echo respond to anyone?? I am leaving town or I would get him and hold him till a rescue could be found. I hope he gets saved....


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I just sent an e-mail to White Paws and to Echo in case they haven't seen this thread. Will update if I hear back from anyone. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I've already contacted White Paws, Echo and Mid-Atlantic with no replies from ANY of them.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

**As of today he has TWO adoption applications in on him**


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Deuce said:


> **As of today he has TWO adoption applications in on him**


Hope it works out for him. He is so handsome!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Sudilar said:


> Hope it works out for him. He is so handsome!!


Me too. He's timid until he warms up to you but otherwise he's a nice boy. He's still listed as adoptable so neither application as been approved as of yet.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he has beautiful eyes. i hope things look up for him and one of the applicants becomes his forever family.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any news on this pup?


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

*adopted!*


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Great!!


----------

